# Intro! seeking Wood Mice & Harvest Mice?



## xtamara-jadex (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi  I am looking for wood mice or harvest mice and find them very hard to find for sale! I dont want to catch one, as i would like it to be kinda used to captivity.

Any help much appreciated!
South east UK...


----------



## Perluna (Oct 1, 2013)

I don't have any personally, but I know there are a couple of people selling them on advertising websites 

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/ ... -mice.html

www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/1069694 ... -mice.html

They are mostly based around the Essex area, not sure if that's the South East part you were referring to  Hope that helps


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome.  I hope you find what you're looking for.


----------

